# Bit of help for my wife please ladies...



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello ladies,

Basically my wife is 23 and 8stone4 at 5'4 so she's not overweight or anything and she's only a size 8-10. Now when we met she was a size 6 at 6stone. And she couldn't put weight on but since then she's had my daughter and she got to 7 stone, wasn't happy still too skinny and she tracked her calories to put weight on but wasn't eating good and certainly wasn't training, she's up to 8stone4 now but has got love handles and a bit of a tummy, nothing major doesn't bother me but I know she hates it and is self conscious. She's started doing abs and bodyweight exercises, she really doesn't want to gain muscle though so weights are out of the question.

I've said diet is key but she's worried if she drops to say couple hundred calories under maintenance she'll end up back at square 1 weighing 6 stone again, which she does not want.

Any suggestions or put her mind at ease?

Many thanks,


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Basically my wife is 23 and 8stone4 at 5'4 so she's not overweight or anything and she's only a size 8-10. Now when we met she was a size 6 at 6stone. And she couldn't put weight on but since then she's had my daughter and she got to 7 stone, wasn't happy still too skinny and she tracked her calories to put weight on but wasn't eating good and certainly wasn't training, she's up to 8stone4 now but has got love handles and a bit of a tummy, nothing major doesn't bother me but I know she hates it and is self conscious. She's started doing abs and bodyweight exercises, *she really doesn't want to gain muscle though so weights are out of the question*.
> 
> ...


Come on dude... you should know better than that lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Come on dude... you should know better than that lol


Yeah but she won't use cause she thinks they will make her massive and she thinks it's gross muscles on girls. There is no talking her into this one trust me, even though suddenly she ain't gonna end up dana linn Bailey.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Does she have loose skin on her midsection from the pregnancy or is it indeed fat?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Does she have loose skin on her midsection from the pregnancy or is it indeed fat?


It's fat because about 3 months after giving birth it was flat again like it used to be pretty much.

View attachment 168131


View attachment 168132


They are pics she took yesterday u can see her love handles have come on. I don't mind it's great for loving.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Herbalife?

Not srs


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Linderz said:


> Herbalife?
> 
> Not srs


That's be great! Are you a retailer? Please take my money Mr conman.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

As you said, a simple 200-400 cal deficit should be enough to simply lose some fat. So either up cardio or reduce cal intake. She's not going to wake up at 6 stone one morning out the blue, so just add a few cals when at desired weight.

Ab exercises are pretty much usless for her goals, time would be much better spent going for a 15 minute jog


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jesus mate, she aint fat/over weight at all...

just get her on spin / metafit ect and keep cals the same, use cardio as extra energy expenditure.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

naturalun said:


> It's fat because about 3 months after giving birth it was flat again like it used to be pretty much.
> 
> View attachment 168131
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, she's probably just like most other women and looks completely normal but thinks they're some obese monster or something.

A simple controlled diet and some cardio should shift most of that.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I said ab exercises won't do much when you just eat a ice cream every night, sweets, crisps.

Just needs a few others saying diets key and I can show her and she'll realise I'm not just having a go at her for eating that crap and to achieve her goals she needs to cut it out a little and be on a restricted diet.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

she doesnt need to be on a restricted diet though... she isnt obese or anything.

if the goal is losing weight = cardio with cutting some of the shyte out will do it.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Jesus mate, she aint fat/over weight at all...
> 
> just get her on spin / metafit ect and keep cals the same, use cardio as extra energy expenditure.


I know she ain't but you know I used to think I was fat at 9stone 10 and now I'm almost 14 stone and don't feel fat, all mind games.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> she doesnt need to be on a restricted diet though... she isnt obese or anything.
> 
> if the goal is losing weight = cardio with cutting some of the shyte out will do it.


That's what I meant by restricted I didn't mean like keto or anything, or low carbon, just a simple calorie deficit but take out ice cream etc or she'll be too hungry cause that'll take up a decent chunk of calories.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

*Diet is key.* regardless of objective ( fat burning , getting toned / recomposition ) Track calories its about eating the right amount , not over , not under but consistantly around 1250 calories a day if you want a defecit and 1700 without . The right type of foods are also important. Low glycemic index carbs , brown rice ,quinoa , oats ( sugary sh1te , white rice , white bread out ) out except for one treat meal a week . Me and my Mrs together pig out on whatever we want friday night ) . What and when is in line with objectives. Eat whatever you want but do some exercise is an over simplification that may lead to dissapointment.

My wife after giving birth to two children has lost nearly 2 stone doing lighter weights studio classes ( decent coach ) , circuit and 50 minutes cardio class and tracking foods. In fact shes lost most of that weight since she started tracking calories as her eating was inconsistant relying on excercise alone . Theres a lot of bull**** about not eating fat in the press , avoid low fat labelled food its probably full of sugar. 35% protein , 30% carb , 35% fat or thereabouts for a starting point.

That being said what exactly are her objectives ? Lose weight or recompose ? My wife is losing less weight now but as a consequence of using lighter weights ( squats , military press , rows ) she getting quite toned moving down waist size and pleased with the mirror as much as the scales though she is starting to realise that more intense weight work will lead to more toning and slowly moving away from the " fear " of turning into the incredible hulkess .

Ive edited my reply having re read the original post because its not clear exactly what she wants to achieve ?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

She won't improve her shape and will most likely look skinny-fat when she drops the weight BUT we cannot be prejudiced or judge; not everyone wants lean mass, that's fine.

The way for her to go about this would be simple, basic energy expenditure. Whether it's HIIT training (sprints) - which will get faster results and shouldn't 'BUILD' mass as much as it will maintain lean mass but also upregulate her metabolism and overall would do her a world of benefit health and physiology-wise. If that doesn't interest her, she could by all means get into some form of endurance training; whether it's simple circuit training, running, cycling, skipping, or just basic cardio machines if that's more her thing. Low intensity cardio (in my humble opinion) is the nemesis of muscle mass... and will also downregulate her metabolic rate, so I don't advocate too much of it or too often, that's my personal opinion. However, it works for people if they do not start combining it with extreme calorie lowering, ending up in a downward spiral of negative adaptation. Also, if she doesn't have much to lose, it shouldn't take her too long BUT be sure to keep it nice and modest with the weight loss; don't shock the system and that will be more sustainable and healthier in the long run. About 0.5 - 1lb per week is all that's needed.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

naturalun said:


> That's what I meant by restricted I didn't mean like keto or anything, or low carbon, just a simple calorie deficit but take out ice cream etc or she'll be too hungry cause that'll take up a decent chunk of calories.


ah righty lol. i thought you meant cut out the crap and be on a restricted diet.

the main thing here is too keep her interested in a change of lifestyle, she aint a bodybuilder or the like so just keep it very simple.

Like i say, you dont need to go into calorie deficits etc and bombard her with things that will bore her.

just slowly cut out the crap food and have a Saturday "free" day and introduce healthier foods over time.

IMO i would get her on Meta fit / spin / kettlebells this will be exciting and motivating and using the cardio to expend energy over cutting out the energy..

she will feel better and still be able to eat food to maintain happiness.

a deficit would look like what 1200kcals or less??..


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Basically my wife is 23 and 8stone4 at 5'4 so she's not overweight or anything and she's only a size 8-10. Now when we met she was a size 6 at 6stone. And she couldn't put weight on but since then she's had my daughter and she got to 7 stone, wasn't happy still too skinny and she tracked her calories to put weight on but wasn't eating good and certainly wasn't training, she's up to 8stone4 now but has got love handles and a bit of a tummy, nothing major doesn't bother me but I know she hates it and is self conscious. She's started doing abs and bodyweight exercises, she really doesn't want to gain muscle though so weights are out of the question.
> 
> ...


haha i read that like "my wife is 23 st 8 and 5'4" and she's not fat", i nearly spat out my lunch!

i've never seen a woman put on muscle yet, while doing moderate weights, she's much more likely to tone up than get big. Shed need to be training like kristina to put any noticable size on.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Kristina said:


> She won't improve her shape and will most likely look skinny-fat when she drops the weight BUT we cannot be prejudiced or judge; not everyone wants lean mass, that's fine.
> 
> The way for her to go about this would be simple, basic energy expenditure. Whether it's HIIT training (sprints) - which will get faster results and shouldn't 'BUILD' mass as much as it will maintain lean mass but also upregulate her metabolism and overall would do her a world of benefit health and physiology-wise. If that doesn't interest her, she could by all means get into some form of endurance training; whether it's simple circuit training, running, cycling, skipping, or just basic cardio machines if that's more her thing. Low intensity cardio (in my humble opinion) is the nemesis of muscle mass... and will also downregulate her metabolic rate, so I don't advocate too much of it or too often, that's my personal opinion. However, it works for people if they do not start combining it with extreme calorie lowering, ending up in a downward spiral of negative adaptation. Also, if she doesn't have much to lose, it shouldn't take her too long BUT be sure to keep it nice and modest with the weight loss; don't shock the system and that will be more sustainable and healthier in the long run. About 0.5 - 1lb per week is all that's needed.


Was secretly waiting for your comment.

I'll speak to her and see what shed prefer, she doesn't want to be like super toned or anything just lose the love handles a bit and some tummy fat.

But it's just a matter of finding a sustainable method that she can stick to. Be a shock to her body going from nothing to 5 days training or whatever. So need to just get her thinking what she'd prefer to reach her goals and introduce her slowly.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Mince Pies said:


> haha i read that like "my wife is 23 st 8 and 5'4" and she's not fat", i nearly spat out my lunch!
> 
> i've never seen a woman put on muscle yet, while doing moderate weights, she's much more likely to tone up than get big. Shed need to be training like kristina to put any noticable size on.


Are you a journalist editing parts of what I said. Twisting words, she just wanted me to reiterate that she's not like 14stone fatass like me.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Was secretly waiting for your comment.
> 
> I'll speak to her and see what shed prefer, she doesn't want to be like super toned or anything just lose the love handles a bit and some tummy fat.
> 
> But it's just a matter of finding a sustainable method that she can stick to. Be a shock to her body going from nothing to 5 days training or whatever. So need to just get her thinking what she'd prefer to reach her goals and introduce her slowly.


Oh absolutely agree in terms of gradually getting into something - even a couple of days per week is great to get started on. The workload doesn't need to be high either, because you can get a lot more mileage out of your 'efforts' if you ramp things up gradually, allowing your body to adapt and still respond well to new stimulus. You need leeway, that's the general approach whether it comes to diet or training, you want to be able to progress and evolve your program/plan without suddenly jumping into the deep end and having nowhere to go.

Also, being active for someone like her, who isn't interested in building mass, can be anything she enjoys - even things like tennis, rock climbing, squash, swimming.... it's always possible to think outside the box.

Good luck and if I can help just feel free to tag me etc..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Get her go on top work up a sweat n tings


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

sounds like the real problem is she does not listen to you in the first place, perhaps shes related to my GF. Seems you already know how she can trim up, do weights, restrict cals if she wants to loose fat and add some nice womanly curves.

If she just wants to loose the fat but not modify shape just restrict cals, eat clean, go for the odd run, but honestly, weights is what give woman the sexy shape. Woman dont pack on muscle, you need high level of test for that.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

But just getting her to cut the sh1t down to weekends or whatever should drop enough kcals to make a difference


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

mrwright said:


> But just getting her to cut the sh1t down to weekends or whatever should drop enough kcals to make a difference


Your on top theory I tried pitching that, the lads and ladies on UK muscle said.... Sex 10x a week and you on top, oh and seman is a natural fat loss remedy old Egyptians used to use it.... Didn't buy it sadly


----------



## andaluza (Feb 23, 2014)

A woman can never get as bulky as a man simple because we don't have as much testosterone !!!


----------

